# Borobabs



## borobabs (Jun 26, 2020)

I would like to attach a grey water pipe to the outlet on Tracker EKS to use with portable waste unit. The outlet is on an angle and therefore standard push fit connections don't work as there is no lip at the back. Any innovative ideas welcome please


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 

A picture of the outlet would be most helpful. 


Regards,
John


----------



## borobabs (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks John. The ext diam of the outlet is 50mm but there is no lip at the back to attach anything. How do you attach a photo?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Select: Reply then
Just above the Message box, click on the paper clip symbol, 
Select a file to attach (ie a picture) - make sure that it is appropriately sized
Click on upload

If you need a more detailed explanation, let me know.


Regards
John
(Random picture of a recent attempt at bread making)


----------



## borobabs (Jun 26, 2020)

*Got it*

Hi 
Paperclip wasnt in Quick reply 
see attached Ihope. thanks
Bread looks fine to me. Hope it tasted good.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, needs to be reply, not quick reply. The bread was good, thanks - it’s been an enjoyable hobby while we’ve been stuck at home.

I can see the problem now, the elbow on the end of the pipe doesn’t leave much material for anything rigid to grip on to. A couple of thoughts (though I’m not sure any of them count as innovative):
1. Use an oversize domestic waste outlet pipe that the outlet can fall into - a couple of 90degree bends would give height flexibility. Affix the pipe (while stationary) using a piece of wire, maybe looped round the tap. 
2. Is that a twist off connector that holds the 90degree bend on to the tap? If it is, can it be removed and replaced with a similar connector attached to a piece of hose when using the waste catcher?
3. Use a bucket to catch the waste water.
4. Use a funnel to guide the water into your portable water unit (I’m assuming we are talking about an Aquaroll or similar type of device.

I’ve some experience of using 1. above, though for a slightly different reason. It sounds a bit Heath Robinson (because it is!), but it worked for me on our previous motorhome to drain the waste tank where I wasn’t quite over the drain.

Hopefully others will have other, more innovative, suggestions.


Regards,
John


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Ozzyjohn’s comment nos 2 looks promising 

Unscrew the black threaded retainer on the valve and remove the grey elbow and fit suitable replacement


----------



## borobabs (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks both . Will have a go but likely to try a silicone funnel.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, 
When I had my Autotrail Apache I was travelling and hit a lump of debris on the road and it completely wiped out the waste pipe and fittings. I disconnected the remaining pipe from the waste tank and went to a local friendly plumbers merchant and found a pipe connector to connect to the existing pipe and then a new short piece of waste pipe which fitted a new on/off Valve which I purchased from a caravan dealer. Also from the plumbers merchant I found connectors and bends to make it all work. You will with a bit of luck find all the bits that are required.

All the bits were a fraction of the price that Autotrail wanted from their online shop. 

Hope this helps 

Nidge


----------

